# GQ.com Features an Article about Vaping and Tricking



## Fuzz (16/4/17)

http://www.gq.com/story/vape-god?mbid=social_facebook

Very cool read and also insight as to how mainstream vaping is becoming. What a time to be alive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

